# Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.



## Eol_Ruin (17. Januar 2011)

*Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

Meine Freundin (und damit auch ich ) braucht ein neues Notebook.
Sie (und ich ) will maximal 600€ dafür ausgeben.

Folgendes sollte oder muß vorhanden sein:
- *HDMI *muß vorhanden sein
- Display *15,6 bis* maximal *16,4"* in *16:9*
- CPU *mindestens Dual-Core* - wenn möglich ein aktueller Prozessor (Core i3 oder i5 wären schön)
- wenn möglich *mattes Display*
- GPU sollte *für ein paar ältere Spiele* ausreichen - eine GeForce 310m oder HD 5450 sollte da ausreichen - schneller ist natürlich willkommen.
- *Akkulaufzeit *sollte bei *Video *(von Festplatte) *nicht unter 2 Stunden* liegen.
- *falls möglich OHNE ZIFFERNBLOCK* !!!
- Windows muß nicht dabei sein - hab noch ein W7 x64 übrig.
- *HD* min *250GB*, DVD Brenner.

Vom *Design *her muß er nix bsonderes sein.
Am liebsten wäre ihr (mir erst recht ) nix verspieltes und buntes.
Schwarz und eckig wäre am besten.
Wenns geht auch irgendwas mattes - also nicht hochglänzend und auch nicht allzu anfällig gegen Kratzer.

Danke im Voraus für eure Vorschläge.
Wenns geht bitte mit nem Link (Geizhals, Notebooksbilliger oder zum Hersteller)


ADD:
Bei der ersten Suche ist mir dieser hier aufgefallen:
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/lenovo+b560+core+i5+preisknaller
Vom Gehäuse genau das was wir suchen


----------



## ReaCT (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

Der hier (hat ne schwache Graka)
Notebooks > HP/COMPAQ > Sonderposten > HP 625 WT146EA *ATI RADEON 2.0* bei notebooksbilliger.de
der hier(hat keinen Ziffernblock und ne stärkere Graka, aber nur 2 Gib Ram+HDD mit 7200 rpm) Notebooks > IBM/LENOVO > ThinkPad Edge-Serie > LENOVO ThinkPad Edge 15 Black Smooth bei notebooksbilliger.de
der hier (ist der spieletauglischste, hat aber einen Ziffernblock)
Notebooks > SAMSUNG > R-, RV- und E-Serie > Samsung R540 JS08 bei notebooksbilliger.de

MFG


----------



## Eol_Ruin (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*



ReaCT schrieb:


> Der hier (hat ne schwache Graka)
> Notebooks > HP/COMPAQ > Sonderposten > HP 625 WT146EA *ATI RADEON 2.0* bei notebooksbilliger.de
> der hier(hat keinen Ziffernblock und ne stärkere Graka, aber nur 2 Gib Ram+HDD mit 7200 rpm) Notebooks > IBM/LENOVO > ThinkPad Edge-Serie > LENOVO ThinkPad Edge 15 Black Smooth bei notebooksbilliger.de
> der hier (ist der spieletauglischste, hat aber einen Ziffernblock)
> ...



Danke erstmal !

Das Samsung fällt aus der Auswahl - laut diversen Tests ist es extrem Schmutz & Fingerabdruckempfindlich. Schade - wäre sonst ein nettes Teil gewesen.

Das HP fällt leider wegen der an der linken Seite angebrachten Multi Media Tasten weg. Ich hatte mal probeweise so eine Tastatur - das ging leider gar nicht.

Das Lenovo klingt aber interessant.
Alerdings hat es laut diesem Test:
http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Lenovo-ThinkPad-Edge-15-Notebook.38245.0.html
ein extrem ungleich ausgeleuchtetes Display und die Tastatur biegt sich extrem durch.
http://www.notebookjournal.de/tests/laptop-review-lenovo-thinkpad-edge-15-nvl7xge-nkdg-1186/2Das mit dem Display  ist problematisch weil wir unser Notebook als TV im Schlafzimmer nutzen  und da ist es meist dunkel - da fällt eine extrem ungleiche  Ausleuchtung auf.
Allerdings könnt man das ja testen -14Tage Rückgaberecht sei dank


----------



## ReaCT (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

Wenn das Notebook meistens zu Hause steht, kann ich auch noch mal nach glänzenden Panels kucken

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/lenovo+b560+core+i3+512mb+nvidia+4gb+ram

Hier musst du 2 Gib selber einbauen, aber sehr schöne Optik

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/lenovo+g560+core+i3+knaller+win7+64bit+74089

500 Gib HDD; ansonsten fast gleich zu dem davor

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/asus+k52jc+ex144v

Asus Notebook's sind, bis auf den lahmen Support, sehr empfehlenswert. Außerdem Nvidia Optimus

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/samsung+e452+aura+i3+370m

Nette Extras und DX 10.1 Karte

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/hp+stylebody+g62+a62sg+black+edition

7200 rpm

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/lenovo+y560+core+i3+4gb+ram+1gb+ati+320gb+platte+

Schnellste Graka bis 800 €,gute Lautsprecher, kein Ziffernblock

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/lenovo+z565+quad+core+blu+ray

Quad und BD's

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/toshiba+satellite+a660+151

E-Sata und GT330

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer+travelmate+5542g+der+business+gamer

Mit Acer ist das so ne Sache ...

Hoffe, dass ich helfen konnte


----------



## Eol_Ruin (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

Boah - das is ne Auswahl.
Früher gabs noch nicht so viele Lappis 

Ich hab ja im Moment ein ASUS X51RL mit Core Duo und ATI Xpress Chipsatzgrafik.
Das tut jetzt seit 3 Jahren gute Dienste. Hatte nie irgendwelche Probleme damit.
Deswegen würde mich das Asus K52JC schon sehr reizen .


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

Nun, das in allen Punkten perfekte Teil ist natürlich immer schwer. Aber das Samsung nur wegen schmutz/fingerabdruckanfällig es abzulehnen? WENN man schon ein so pebibler Mensch ist, dann putzt man das halt 1x die Woche oder so   Zumal: das ist ja _angeblich _so! Es ist ja nicht gesagt, dass es bei anderen Modellen besser ist...   


Hier mal zwei matte:

Ein Lenovo, das rein technsich "alt" ist, aber von der Leistung her nicht schlechte als ein core i3 mit ner 5470: Lenovo IBM ThinkPad SL510, Core 2 Duo T6570 2.10GHz, 2048MB, 500GB, DVD+/-RW, 15.6" (NSLC9GE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Akku scheint auch gut zu sein: Tests - Lenovo ThinkPad SL510 - Echtes ThinkPad, echtes Schnäppchen? auf notebookjournal.de

Hier mit ner leicht besseren CPU: Lenovo IBM ThinkPad SL510, Core 2 Duo T6670 2.20GHz, 4096MB, 320GB, DVD+/-RW, 15.6" (NSLD8GE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Oder wenn es auch rot sein und 30€ teurer als die 600€ sein darf: Lenovo IBM ThinkPad Edge 15, Core i5-450M 2.40GHz, 2048MB, 500GB, Radeon HD 5145, 15.6", rot (NVLDHGE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  hier ein Test, DVD-schauen ca. 2,5Std: Test Lenovo ThinkPad Edge 15 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests  Graka ist in etwa wie eine 5470.


----------



## ReaCT (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

Wenn ich dir aber noch einen Vorschlag geben kann EoL, dann würde ich dir sagen, dass du noch auf Sandy Notebooks mit integrierter GPU warten sollst. Die sind doch genau so leistungsfähig wie die Desktops oder? Und haben auch hier nur die K Modelle die stärkeren?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

Ich glaub nicht das in den ersten Monaten Notebooks mit SB-Mobile CPUs zu einem so günstigen Preis zu haben sein werden.

Hab jetzt folgenden gefunden:
Notebooks > ACER > TravelMate > Acer TravelMate 5542G *der Business-GAMER* bei notebooksbilliger.de

Hat einen Phenom II X4 N930 und eine HD 5650 drinnen.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

Der ist laut Shop aber nicht matt bei geizhals.at/de aber schon ^^  samselt...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Der ist laut Shop aber nicht matt bei geizhals.at/de aber schon ^^  samselt...



Das mit dem matten Display hab ich schon aufgegeben.

Ich denke ich werde das *Acer Travelmate** 5542G-N934G50Mnss* nehmen.
Acer TravelMate 5542G-N934G50Mnss (LX.TZK02.002) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Hat zwar einen abgesetzten Ziffernblock (den meine Freundin jetzt DOCH will) und ein Spiegelndes Display aber ein Quad-Core und eine HD 5650 um den Preis hab ich sonst nirgendwo gesehen.
Und das Gehäuse gefällt mir auch sehr gut.


ADD:
Was haltet ihr davon:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a596733.html
Hat auch ne HD 5650 und nen i3 dazu.
Und einen 6000mAh Akku.

Und sieht noch besser aus.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

Die timeline haben ne sehr gute Akkulaufzeit. Und 600€ für dieses Modell mit nem i3 ist Top, find ich auch besser als nen mäßigen Quadcore, von dem man dann eh nix hat


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

Hab jetzt den oben verlinkten Acer Timeline bestellt.
Bei DEM Angebot konnte ich nicht widerstehen 

Werd mich melden wenn ich die ersten Erkenntnisse habe.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

naja sehr gute akkulaufzeit ist mal relativ. ein freund hat genau das modell und kommt nur auf die 6 bis 8 std. wenn er das notebook ohne wlan betreibtund uach nur die minimalen office aktivitäten betriebt wie pdf anschauen und so.
wenn man mehr macht mit wlan surfen und so kommt er auch nur auf 4-5 std.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*



BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> naja sehr gute akkulaufzeit ist mal relativ. ein freund hat genau das modell und kommt nur auf die 6 bis 8 std. wenn er das notebook ohne wlan betreibtund uach nur die minimalen office aktivitäten betriebt wie pdf anschauen und so.
> wenn man mehr macht mit wlan surfen und so kommt er auch *nur auf 4-5* std.



Das ist schon klar - aber 4-5 Stunden sind für so preiswerte 15,6" Lappis extrem viel.

Laut Compurerbase hält der Lappi mit einem i5 450 auf 5:30.
Test: Acer Aspire Timeline X 5820TG (Seite 7) - 05.01.2011 - ComputerBase
Mit einem i3 sollten vielleicht sogar 6 Stunden drin sein.

Besser gehts mit DER Ausstattung um DEN Preis nicht.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

das timeline war doch nur 13,3 zoll....der travelmate war 15,6 zoll oder nichtz?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

Es gibt die Timelines in versch. Größen und Austattungen, Eol hat eines mit 15,6 geholt. 

Und 4-5 Std. mit WLAN ist exzellent für so ein Notebook in der Größe und Leistung bei DEM Preis, da haben etliche andere mit schlechterer Hardware selbst "laut Hersteller" nicht mal 4Std


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

Und da ich das Notebook eh zu 98% drinnen ohne direkte Sonneneinstrahlung verwende ist es auch nicht schlimm das das Display spiegelt und durchschnittlich ca. 190 cd/m hell ist.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

Das *Acer Aspire TimelineX 5820TG* ist da und natürlich schon in Betrieb.

Erste Eindrücke:


Sehr wertiges Gehäuse. Der Alu-Deckel sieht einfach  aus
Sehr viel Softwarebeigaben - aber fast nur Demos die keiner braucht (Office Demo, McAffee, Diverse Mini-Spiele, Backup-Software etc..) 
Alles zusammen hab ich über eine Stunde zum Deinstallieren gebraucht.
Für 600€ sehr schnell:
3DMark06: *7220 Punkte* in 1280x768
Cinebench 11.5 64Bit: *1,76 CPU*
Automatisches umschalten zwischen HD 5650m (Netz) und Intel HD (Akku) GPU.
Aber auch händisch durch 2 Klicks möglich
Akkulaufzeit wird bei mit über 8:30 Stunden angezeigt (Idle) 
Schätze bei normaler Nutzung sollten durchaus 5 Stunden möglich sein.
 
Weitere umfangreichere Infos/Benchmarks folgen.
Aber erst nächste Woche. Fahre übers WE weg.

Ich kann aber jetzt schon sagen das das 5820TG ein guter Kauf war.
Es fühlt sich schon nach wenigen Stunden einfach "richtig" an


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

*UPDATE*:

Crysis DX10, 1366x768 , GPU Benchmark:


 HIGH ohne Bewegungsunschärfe:*
23,64 FPS*  (average Run 2-4)


*UPDATE 2:*


Das Umschalten der GPUs ist noch einfacher möglich:
Der *P-Button* rechts oben am Gehäuse dient auch dazu die GPUs zu wechseln. 
*Akkulaufzeit *bei *80% Helligkeit* und *durchgehender HD-Beanspruchung* mit *Intel-GPU* (Kopieren von 70GB Video-Dateien vom alten zum neuen Laptop per LAN-Kabel):
*5h 37min* 
Benchmark *Crysis *& *Natural Mod* (Andere Einstellungen siehe oben)
*24,51 FPS* (average Run 2-4)


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

Nicht schlecht. Und wie "fühlt" er sich an?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

Der Alu-Deckel sieht sehr edel aus und macht den dünnen Deckel sehr verwindungssteif.

Und der Kunststoff der Handballenauflage weist ganz feine Querrillen auf. Das ist echt angenehm und die Hände "kleben" nicht so drauf.
Auch ist es angenehmer als diverse andere Auflagen wie einige von z.B. Asus die sich anfühlen wie geriffeltes Blech 

Die Tastatur ist auch sehr angenehm - allerdings vertippe ich mich noch hin und wieder da ich noch meinen alten Lappi mit "mittiger" Tastatur gewohnt bin 

Was nicht ganz so gut gelungen ist: Die Maustasten sind etwas schwerfällig wenn man nicht ganz links (linke Taste) oder rechts (rechte Taste) drückt.
Aber daran gewähnt man sich auch.

Alles in allem bin ich mit dem Lappi extrem zufrieden.
Natürlich gibt es welche mit besserer Performance (i5 oder i7 oder die neuen SandyB), höherer Auflösung etc.
Aber für mich ist die "Mischung" aus langer Laufzeit durch Hybrid-GPU, guter 3D-Leistung (auch wegen NUR 1366x768), wertigem Gehäuse und relativ geringem Gewicht perfekt.

Muß ACER zu dem TimelineX 5820TG wirklich gratulieren - vor allem meine Version mit i3/HD5650 um 600€
Bis die "größeren" i5/i7 billiger werden - was sie irgendwann werden wegen den neuen SandyB - ist der Lappi


----------



## ReaCT (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

Da mein Asus auch gerade streikt, komme ich irgendwie in Versuchung den gleichen zu holen, allein aufgrund der umschaltbaren Graka. Ist da wirklich "echtes" Alu am Deckel?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*



ReaCT schrieb:


> Da mein Asus auch gerade streikt, komme ich irgendwie in Versuchung den gleichen zu holen, allein aufgrund der umschaltbaren Graka. Ist da wirklich "echtes" Alu am Deckel?



Ja, der Deckel ist aus gebürstetem Aluminium - nur an der Vorderseite des Deckels ist eine ca. 1cm breite Kunststoff-Leiste. Aber die tut der Guten Optik keinen Abbruch.

Und auch die oben erwähnt Handballen-Auflage hat die gleiche gebürstete Haptik - wie gesagt aus Kunststoff.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

UPDATE:

Nach abschalten des APM der Festplatte hat sich nun eine Performancesteigerung ergeben.

Bei Crysis von durchschnittlich ca. *25,5* auf *28,4* FPS:


> 1366x768 / HIGH & Natural Mod / r_motionblur=0 / r_DepthOfField=0:
> __________________________________________________________________
> 
> !TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
> ...


Hintergrund:
Im ACER-Forum hatten manche Probs mit Rucklern & kurzen Freezes bei Spielen - ich bei Crysis (1 sek Freezes auch im Benchmark) ebenso.
Aspire TimelineX 5820 TG - Windows 7 64 Bit - bei Computerspielen > Ruckler und Freezes - Acer-Userforum.de
Es wurde das ACP der Festplatte als Problem ausgemacht.
Das deaktvieren ging mit *Crystal Disk Info* ganz einfach.
Und wirklich - nach deaktivieren des APM lief Crysis flüssiger und ohne Freeze und die Performance stieg wie gesagt von ca. 26,5 auf 28,5 FPS 

Wie sich diese Änderungen auf die Laufzeit im Akku-Betrieb auswirken wird sich allerdings zeigen müssen.


UPDATE:
ACHTUNG - die 28,4 FPS wurden versehentlich bei 1280x720 gebencht statt in 1366x768.
Bei 1366x768 bleibts bei 24,5 FPS


----------



## ReaCT (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Nach abschalten des APM der Festplatte hat sich nun eine Performancesteigerung ergeben.
> 
> ...



Dauerhaft weg oder nach jedem WIndows Neustart neu machen?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*



ReaCT schrieb:


> Dauerhaft weg oder nach jedem WIndows Neustart neu machen?



Per *Crystal Disk Info* im Autostart wirds immer automatisch eingestellt.
Ich hab nur noch keine Funktion gefunden die den CDI danach automatisch beendet. Muß ich am WE mal machen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

ADD:
Obigs funktioniert mit CDI doch nicht ganz so wie voregesehen.
Manchmal setzt der Lappi APM wieder zurück - agel ob CDI startet oder nicht.

Aber mit *hdparm *gehts:
http://www.acer-userforum.de/aspire-...d-lags-41.html
Siehe P*ost #409

*Mit dem Wert 255 ist jetzt APM ganz deaktiviert.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

Laufzeit Tests 2.0:
- DVD schauen mit Dual-View (TV per VGA) :  *4h 27min*
- XVid Videos von HD :  *5h 40min* mit 80% Helligkeit

- 3D Gaming mit HD 5650:
Ski Challenge 2010 (max Details, 4xAA, avg FPS ca. 75) :  *1h 38min*


----------



## eagle1989 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

Acer Aspire 5742G-464G50Mnkk 39,6 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

würde mir den in schwarz mit der 4GB RAM Version kaufen für 600 Euro.

Top Leistung, - für wenig Geld.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*



eagle1989 schrieb:


> Acer Aspire 5742G-464G50Mnkk 39,6 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> würde mir den in schwarz mit der 4GB RAM Version kaufen für 600 Euro.
> Top Leistung, - für wenig Geld.



  Und was meinst du damit jetzt?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

*UPDATE:*

Overclocking der HD 5650 mittels *AMD GPU Clock Tool v0.9.26*
_________________________________________________

Crysis @ 1280x720
High / Natural Mod / No Blur / GPU-Bench / 3rd Run / avg. FPS


```
[B]Takt[/B] (GPU/VRAM)               [B]FPS[/B][B]            GPU-Temp °C[/B] (max 4rd RUN)
______________________________________________________________

550/800 (default)[B]            25,89                [/B]70
600/900                      [B]28,07                [/B]73
650/900                      [B]29,35                [/B]74
650/950                      [B]30,01 - [/B][COLOR=Red]STRIKE       74
```
Wie man sieht ist die 5650 sehr gut übertaktbar.
Weitere Benches folgen am Wochenende.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

*UPDATE*:

*3DMark06 */ 1280x768 / Default


```
[B]550/800[/B] (default)     3DMarks   [B]7277[/B]
                      SM2.0     2734
                      SM3.0     3420
                      CPU       2228

[B]650/950[/B]               3DMarks   [B]8239[/B]
                      SM2.0     3189
                      SM3.0     3987
                      CPU       2254

[B]700/1000[/B]              3DMarks   [B]8599[/B]
                      SM2.0     3379
                      SM3.0     4221
                      CPU       2237
```
Selbst bei 650/1000 keinerlei Grafikfehler.
Temps bei 70°C max.

Aber man sollte die Übertaktung nicht standardmäßig aktivieren weil  sonst der Stromsparmodus der GPU - die sich ohne Overclocking selbst auf  100/150 MHz @ 0,95V runtertaktet - außer Kraft gesetzt wird und dadurch das  Notebook auch ohne 3D-Last auf den per OC eingestellten Werten bleibt.
Ist zwar kein Problem - aber die Temps sind mit den Taktraten im Idle um 4° höher (44 statt 40) - was ja nicht sein muß.

Die GPU-Spannung kann mit dem AMD GPU Clock Tool (bei meinem Notebook) aus 3 Werten gewählt werden (0,9V / 0,95V / 1V).
Standard bei 3D ist 1V - deshalb ist damit kein Overvolting möglich.
In naher Zukunft - wenn ich mehr Zeit habe - werd ich mal testen mit welchen Taktraten die HD 5650 mit 0,9V läuft.

Jedenfalls ist eine Steigerung von 150/200 MHz schon recht gut. 
Damit ist die Karte um einiges schneller als eine Mobility HD 5730.


----------



## PrayStation (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

Hey, ich suche auch aktuell einen Laptop, deswegen die Frage: Wie sieht es mit der Bildschirmhelligkeit aus?

Diese soll ja nicht gerade sehr gut sein...

Bitte versuch mir mal eine Aussage zu machen (und bedenke bitte, dass wir Winter haben und schalt mal möglichst viele Lampen an^^)


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*



PrayStation schrieb:


> Hey, ich suche auch aktuell einen Laptop, deswegen die Frage: Wie sieht es mit der Bildschirmhelligkeit aus?
> 
> Diese soll ja nicht gerade sehr gut sein...



Also im Sonnenschein draußen konnte ich ihn noch nicht testen aber drinnen hatte ich bis jetzt noch keine größeren Probleme.

Bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung wird man aber aufgrund des Spiegelnden Displays relativ wenig sehen. Aber das ist ein Problem aller preiswerten spiegelnden Notebook-Displays.


----------



## PrayStation (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

Okay, danke dir erst mal^^

jetzt noch eine Frage: Hast du es schon mal aufgeschraubt?^^ Kannst du mir evtl. mal ein Bild vom Innenleben machen? Ob noch ein freier Mini-Pci-E Slot da ist, weil immer UMTS bei anderen 5820tg dabei steht. evtl. kann man das ja nachrüsen^^ (Ja ich weiß, dass man da andere Antennen braucht)

Und unter dem Akku evtl. schon ein Sim-Card-Slot vorhanden ist^^

Wäre dir sehr dankbar^^


----------



## Eol_Ruin (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

*UPDATE:*

Hab mal mit *Battery Eater* den *Reader's Test* laufen lassen.
Bei *minimaler Helligkeit* (die aber immer noch gut lesbar ist ), *WLAN off* und allen *Stromsparfeatures ON*.

Laufzeit *9h 51min* 

Anbei mal das Battery-Eater Diagramm.
Man sieht das die Entladung nur ca 4,3Wh beträgt.

Der Test ist natürlich höchst theoretisch - aber bei mittlere Helligkeit und WLAN ein sollte Surfen bis 7 Stunden möglich sein.


*PS:*
Ich hab den Lappi so eingestellt das er bei 3% Akku automatisch runter fährt.
Ohne das hätte er die 10h geknackt 


*PS2:*
Laut diesem Test ist sowas wie ne "Aussparung" für eine SIM-Karte vorhanden.
http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Acer-Aspire-5820TG-Notebook.37773.0.html
Und es gibt auch 5820TG-Versionen mit UMTS (bei geizhals.at geschaut).
Ob allerdings UMTS auch nachrüstbar ist kann ich nicht sagen - am besten bei Acer nachfragen.

_


----------



## PrayStation (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Und es gibt auch 5820TG-Versionen mit UMTS (bei geizhals.at geschaut).
> Ob allerdings UMTS auch nachrüstbar ist kann ich nicht sagen - am besten bei Acer nachfragen.


Ahh ja, danke, aber da kann ich mittlerweile auch was zu sagen, hab ein Bild vom Innenraum gesehen und da ist nur ein Mini-Pci-e Slot vorhanden (aber lötpunkte für einen 2. Sind zu erkennen... Also ich denke das wird nix, wenn man nicht drauf rumlöten will...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

Hab jetzt mal nur aus Jux nach einem Ersatzakku gegoggelt und diesen hier gefunden:
Acer Online-Shop - Akku für Aspire:4 zellen / 9000mAh / Schwarz
Den gibts auch schon um 130€ und hat sogar 9000mAh 

Das würde dann gegenüber dem Standardakku (6000mAh) eine um 50% höhere Laufzeit ergeben.
Also statt 10h Reader dann 15h.
Und statt ca 5h40min Video mehr als 8h.


----------



## newbietron (2. März 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

Hallo erstmal,

ich suche selber ein neuen Laptop. Ich bin Laie, jedoch scheinen die meisten hier begeistert von dem Laptop. Auf notebooksbilliger.de wurde mich per "Berater" dieser hier empfohlen --> Samsung R780 JTBR

Meine Frage: Würde sich die 130 Euro mehr lohnen oder nicht?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (3. März 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*



newbietron schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> 
> ich suche selber ein neuen Laptop. Ich bin Laie, jedoch scheinen die meisten hier begeistert von dem Laptop. Auf notebooksbilliger.de wurde mich per "Berater" dieser hier empfohlen --> Samsung R780 JTBR
> 
> Meine Frage: Würde sich die 130 Euro mehr lohnen oder nicht?


 
Erstmal wäre gut zu wissen was du mit dem Lappi machen willst?
Und was dir wichtig ist? Leistung, Akkulaufzeit, Displaygröße?


----------



## newbietron (3. März 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*



> Erstmal wäre gut zu wissen was du mit dem Lappi machen willst?
> Und was dir wichtig ist? Leistung, Akkulaufzeit, Displaygröße?



Stümmt, das macht Sinn...

Ich wesentlichen würde ich gerne WoW auf max. Details spielen wollen. Mehr möchte ich gar nicht. 
Der Laptop würde in einer Ecke im Wohnzimmer stehen, das heißt, Akkulaufzeit und Gewicht spielen keine Rolle. 
Dies bezüglich habe ich aber auch einen neues Thema eröffnet für einen Rechner --> Wow Max für unter 800 Euro


----------



## Eol_Ruin (4. März 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*



newbietron schrieb:


> Ich wesentlichen würde ich gerne WoW auf max. Details spielen wollen. Mehr möchte ich gar nicht.
> Der Laptop *würde in einer Ecke im Wohnzimmer stehen*, das heißt, Akkulaufzeit und Gewicht spielen keine Rolle.


 
Da macht aber ein Notebook absolut keinen Sinn.
Um den gleichen Preis kriegst du einen PC der mehr leistet und einen guten TFT dazu.


----------



## riotmilch (5. März 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

Hey, ich entschuldige mich erst mal das ich mich mit meiner Frage hier einfach so mit rein klinke. Wollte aber nicht extra ein neues Thema auf machen 
Also, ich suche einen Laptop für meine Freundin und ich bin einfach überfordert ^^
Ich weis einfach nicht welcher Prozessor und welche Grafikkarte da ausreichend sind.
Und ich weis auch nicht, ob ich mich auf Notebookcheck verlassen kann, was dort angegeben wird. 
Meine Freundin spielt hauptsächlich Sims 3 und das sollte der Laptop doch schon packen. Laut Notebookcheck, reicht da ja schon eine 5650 und da wohl auf "high Settings" mit ~130FPS.
Klar, da spielt der Prozzi usw noch ne wichtige Rolle, aber ne GT540 schafft da zB nur 57FPS. Ihr seht, ich checks einfach nich >.<
Das nächste Problem ist, bei Notebooksbilliger.de usw kann und will ich nicht bestellen, da wir auf Raten kaufen müssten und somit erst bei irgendwelchen Banken Anfragen müssen usw usf. Ist mir einfach nichts mich bei fremden Banken "nackig" zu machen.
Was bleibt mir da? Genau, Versandhäuser >.< Dort kann man in der Regel einfach auf Raten zahlen, nur haben die immer bescheidene Angebote.
Ich hab hier mal zwei Angebote und würde gerne eure Meinung dazu hören/lesen.

Notebook 1 (eigentlich schon 100€ überm Budget

Notebook 2 "nur" 60€ überm Budget, aber zu hohe Auflösung

Wie ihr gelesen habt "überm Budget", das heist eigentlich sind 600€ die Schmerzgrenze (ja, bei Ratenzahlung kommen noch Zinsen dazu)

Und noch ein Laptop, leider schon ausverkauft, aber da hat mich der Quadcore "gereizt".
Wäre der Laptop denn gut? 
AMD Quadcore Laptop

So, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 
Wie geschrieben, Einsatzzweck Surfen, bissel spielen (Sims 3 und sowas) halbwegs Mobil (auf der Couch lümmeln und evtl mal mit zu Bekannten nehmen).
Preis um die 600€.
BluRay muss defintiv nicht sein und HDMI oder so auch nicht. Wenns dran is, ok, aber muss nicht!


----------



## riotmilch (6. März 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

Keiner ne Meinung dazu?
Oder sollte man evtl noch warten was die SB Laptops dann so kosten? Nur, wann sollen die kommen? 
Fragen über Fragen >.<


----------



## SA\V/ANT (6. März 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

Wie kann Lenovo 1 Jahr Garantie geben, wenn 24 Monate gesetzlich geregelt sind?


----------



## riotmilch (6. März 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

Was sagt ihr denn zu dem Lappi?
Ist der für den Preis gut oder ehr nicht? neckermann.de | Notebooks - Lenovo IdeaPad™ Y560 (M29B6GE) Notebook


----------



## Master451 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*



SA\V/ANT schrieb:


> Wie kann Lenovo 1 Jahr Garantie geben, wenn 24 Monate gesetzlich geregelt sind?


Garantie ist nicht die gesetzlich geregelte Gewährleistung... Apple gibt serienmäßig auch nur 1 Jahr Garantie...

@riotmilch
Notebooks > Gaming & Highend > LENOVO Y560 M29B6GE Core i5, 4GB, 1GB ATI bei notebooksbilliger.de
den gibts auch für 579€. Und da ist er lieferbar...


----------



## riotmilch (6. März 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*



Master451 schrieb:


> @riotmilch
> Notebooks > Gaming & Highend > LENOVO Y560 M29B6GE Core i5, 4GB, 1GB ATI bei notebooksbilliger.de
> den gibts auch für 579€. Und da ist er lieferbar...


 
Danke, aber wie gesagt. Bei Notebooksbilliger muss ich die Raten an eine fremde Bank zahlen etc.
Wollten uns da schon ein Notebook kaufen, aber der Vertrag der Hanseatic Bank war mir irgendwie nichts. 
Bei Versandhäusern geht es einfacher, aber dort ist die Auswahl leider sehr bescheiden bzw die Preise sind einfach übertrieben =/

EDIT:
Was sagt ihr zu dem Gerät?
http://www.mediamarkt.de/notebooks/...=5&navi_seite=1&scroll=280&rand=&flash_link=0
Könnte man ja schauen wie das da mit der Finanzierung läuft.

Toll, Link geht nich mehr >.< Und finde den Lappi auch nich mehr >.<


----------



## riotmilch (20. März 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

Wie schauts denn mit dem hier aus
One Gaming Notebook D20, GT 540M by: One - ONE Computer Shop
+ Intel Core i5-2410M 2.3-2.9 Ghz Turbo Modus
+ 4096MB DDR3 1333MHz (1x 4096MB) 
+ 250 GB, 7200rpm
Wären dann 688€

Findet ihr das zu teuer oder gibts beim Anbieter Probleme?
Würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen. Alternativen dürfen natürlich auch angeboten werden


----------



## riotmilch (26. März 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

Keiner ne Meinung zu dem One Laptop? =/


----------



## Eol_Ruin (27. März 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*



riotmilch schrieb:


> Keiner ne Meinung zu dem One Laptop? =/


 
Doch 

Warum man auch nur einen Moment drann denken kann sich einen Laptop zu kaufen bei dessen Beschreibung steht:
"Li-Ion-Akku *bis zu 100 Minuten* Akkulufzeit"

Nicht böse sein aber wenn schon einen Laptop dann einen mit einer ordentlichen Akkulaufzeit von mehr als 4 Stunden.


----------



## Udem (27. März 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

Von One würde ich generell nichts kaufen! Habe mein alten ( ungerüsteten ) Pc auch von da ... die Ware war ja mal unter aller Sau ._. ...


----------



## riotmilch (27. März 2011)

*AW: Lappi für max €600 mit einigen Spezialwünschen.*

Huch, das mit dem Akku hab ich gar nicht gelesen >.< Sorry
Könnt ihr mir denn in der Preisklasse was vergleichbares empfehlen, wäre auch schön mit Sandy Bridge wie da, oder nen älteren aus der i-Reihe, aber dann natürlich günstiger.
Man sollte schon damit spielen können. 15" wären am Besten.


----------

